# Teichabdeckung reloaded



## Biko (27. Sep. 2020)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich habe nun so gut wie alle Threads der letzten Jahre zum Thema Teichabdeckung gelesen und bin irgendwie nach wie vor unschlüssig.
Vorab: in meinem Teich (siehe Profil) schwimmen seit heuer Koi und die sollen den Winter - und das darauffolgende Frühjahr - gut überstehen. Ziel ist es, die Wassertemperatur nicht unter 4-6 Grad fallen zu lassen und den Teich im Frühjahr möglichst zügig wieder zu erwärmen.

Die Filteranlage wird den Winter über durchlaufen und ist sehr gut isoliert. Die zwei 12V-Trafos für die Pumpen und die Luftpumpe für die Biostufe wärmen das Filterhaus ein wenig.  Zwei Pumpen und die UVC erzeugen auch Wärme direkt im Wasser.
Mein Teich hat in der Regel etwa 3-4 Wochen im Winter eine Eisdecke. __ Sterlet, Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen haben die vergangenen Winter bisher immer sehr gut überstanden. Wassertemperaturen im Winter habe ich bisher noch nie gemessen - da warte ich noch auf meine Erfahrungswerte im kommenden Winter. Dennoch will ich vorbereitet sein. 

Eine klassische Teichabdeckung mit einem Gestell aus Doppelstegplatten ist bei mir nicht realisierbar. Einerseits fehlen mir an vielen Stellen die Auflageflächen, andererseits wüsste ich nich, wohin mit dem Riesending im Sommer.
Nun habe ich in diversen Threads aber auch Fachliteratur folgende einfachere Optionen gefunden, zu denen ich euch um Erfahrungsberichte bitte:

Teichbälle
Solarfolien (schwarze Noppenfolien in unterschiedlichen Stärken)
frei schwimmenden Doppelstegplatten
frei schwimmende Styropor / Styrodur Platten (100x50x8)
Rein optisch sagen mir die Varianten 3. und 4. nicht zu. Mit Option 1. oder 2. könnte ich mich notfalls anfreunden, auch wenn ich in den vergangenen Jahren meinen Teich im Winter wunderschön fand...

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht? Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Beste Grüße!

Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

zu Punkt 1 kann ich Dir keine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Mit Punkt 2, Abdeckung mit passend geschnittener Luftpolsterfolie, habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt und viel gesucht/gelesen.
Die preiswerten LuPoFolien zerfallen nach einer gewissen, gefühlt kurzen Zeit unter Einwirkung von UV-Strahlen. Zwei Winter, dann schwimmen Dir die Bröseln im Teich.
Hatte dann eine Folie gefunden und den Link auch @Dr.J mitgeteilt.
Seine Erfahrungen siehe auch ab hier und letztens in einer PN mal schnell nachgefragt: Es wäre immer noch alles in Ordnung.

Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal so ein Dingens über den Teich werfen, da die Wasserheizung mit Schichtenwasser wegen den Härtewerten dieses Jahr komplett entfällt.


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (27. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hatte dann eine Folie gefunden


ja, so eine ähnliche ist bei mir momentan auch unter den Favoriten... Hab eine gefunden mit 5x8m und 400 Mikrometer Dicke. Kostenpunkt ca. € 150,-
Ob sowas aber wirklich hilft, die Temperatur zu halten...?

Die Variante mit Brunnenwasser ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit!  Aber wie machst du das mit dem Wasserhahn? Ich stelle im Winter die Brunnenpumpe ab, damit die Rohre und der Zapfhahn nicht einfrieren. Rohrheizung?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,



Biko schrieb:


> Aber wie machst du das mit dem Wasserhahn? ... Rohrheizung?


Nee, Rohrheizung benötigt Strom und kostet daher unnötig Geld, entfällt somit.
Wenn Rohrheizung, dann nur bei Problemstellen welche sich wirklich gar nicht anders lösen lassen.

Ich habe ein Hanggrundstück und habe alle Leitungen so verlegt, dass die Entwässerung automatisch oder nur mit ein paar Drehungen an ein paar 'Wasserhähnchen' im 'Vorbeigehen' erfolgen kann.
Die Zulaufleitung für den Teich hat eine automatische Entwässerung bekommen:
Blau ist der Zulauf und gelb die Entwässerung
 

Pumpe und einfrieren:
Die Pumpe in der Zisterne ist eine Brunnenpumpe, die wird vom Schichtenwasser 'beheizt', die andere Pumpe ist im Heizungskeller ...

Filterhaus und Temperaturverlust:
Die großen Wasserbehälter TF/Bio  wirken je nach Jahreszeit und Außentemperaturen wie ein großes Heiz- oder Kühlaggregat.
Wenn das Filterhaus also relativ ordentlich gedämmt ist, dann sinkt bei laufender Anlage die Temperatur im Filterhaus nur wenig unter die des Teichwassers ab. Eine Frostgefahr besteht also im Regelfall nicht.

Wasserleitung von der Pumpe zum Filterhaus:
Hier gelten die gleichen Bedingungen wie für Deine normale Trinkwasserleitung.


Mit automatischer Entwässerung kann man aber auch bei strengem Frost solche Leitungen betreiben:
Blau ist der Frischwasserzulauf mit automatischer Entleerung, gelb ist das TF-Spülwasserabflussrohr, welches durch das abgepumpte Teichwasser öfters 'geheizt' wurde.
 

Das war der dazugehörige Winter:
   

Es hat alles funktioniert, nichts ist eingefroren, keinerlei Rettungsmaßnahmen erforderlich.
(Im Jahr 2018 wurden diese Rohre frostsicher verbuddelt/bzw. aufgefüllt, das hatte ich 2017 nicht mehr geschafft.)

Zu beachten ist:
Wer nur sehr knappe Differenzen zwischen Teichüberlauf und oberer Teichkante besitzt und mit irgendwelchem zugeführten Wasser heizen möchte, der sollte das Teichwasser vorher aktiv abpumpen und den fehlenden Pegelstand dann mit dem wärmeren Wasser auffüllen.
Denn bei sehr kalten Außentemperaturen bildet sich trotzdem eine Eisfläche, welche den 'Stauraum' - den Puffer - zwischen Überlauf und Oberkante belegt, der Teich läuft dann bei entsprechend großer Wasserzufuhr und einer Eisschicht schneller über.




Biko schrieb:


> Ob sowas aber wirklich hilft, die Temperatur zu halten...?


Das kann ich Dir ganz genau nach dem kommenden Winter beantworten, wenn ich solch eine Folie wirklich einsetze. 
Zum Kostenpunkt: Was kostet dort der Quadratmeter? Wie lautet die Aussage zur UV-Beständigkeit - nur Werbewischiwaschi oder wenigstens etwas belastbar?
Hast Du einen Link?

Ansonsten:
Doppelstegplatten werden sicherlich effektiver sein, Styrodur evtl. auch.
Bei den Bällen bin ich mir da gar nicht mehr so sicher, denn da ist auch viel offene Fläche in den Zwischenräumen ...
Fakt ist, dass eine Eisfläche eine weitere schnelle Auskühlung unterbindet, dies konnte ich auch in den letzten Wintern beobachten.
Zumindest diese Aufgabe sollte die Folie erfolgreich erfüllen, davon gehe ich aus.
Rein optisch gehe ich mit Deinen Ansichten konform, deshalb: dicke LuPo-Folie.

Hier Jan/Feb 2019 und Jan/Feb 2020 mit 'Wasserheizung', BA geschlossen, Skimmer im Teillastbetrieb, Messung der Temperatur im Umlauf im Filterhaus:
(im Winter 2017/18 habe ich noch nicht aufgezeichnet, bzw. das Luftthermometer war noch nicht installiert)
   
und als Bild:
 

Nachsatz:
Dieses Jahr entfällt die Wasserheizung.
Das Schichtenwasser ist zu weich und das Trinkwasser ist mir zu schade dafür. - Deshalb die Folie. 
Und falls die Teichtemperatur längere Zeit unter einen kritischen Wert fällt, dann kann/muss ich mit Wasser zusätzlich heizen. Da hier 'normale' Goldfische/Shubunkins/Sarasas im Teich sind, würde ich den kritischen Wert irgendwo zwischen 3,5 und 3,8°C ansetzen. 
Muss ich nochmal genau schauen, sind ja nur ein paar Klicks im Programm ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
Deine automatisch entwässernden Zuleitungen sind genial umgesetzt! 
Bei meinem System muss ich das derzeit doch recht aufwendig manuell erledigen. Mal sehen, ob ich da etwas von deiner Vorlage umsetzen kann. Derzeit läuft mein (täglicher) Frischwasserzulauf sehr simpel über eine Zeitschaltuhr eines Bewässerungssystems und einen oberirdischen ½ Zoll Schlauch zu einem Wasserspeier. Dieses System stelle ich bei Frost natürlich immer ein.
Auch dein Hinweis mit dem Überlauf ist wichtig! Klar friert der bei mir ebenfalls zu, wenn sich eine Eisdecke bildet 

Die Solarfolie, die ich ins Auge gefasst habe, ist aus PE - das sollte eigentlich UV- beständig sein. https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00820YT34/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_scpCFb9ZFW1TH

Über Haltbarkeit, Frostbeständigkeit, etc. habe ich keine Infos gefunden. Die Rezensionen sind allerdings recht gut.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS: warum Skimmer auf Teillast und BA aus??? Irgendwie käme es mir andersrum logischer vor. Warum ziehst du extra das besonders kalte Wasser von der obersten Schicht in den Filter? Mir ist schon klar, dass der Schwimmer des Skimmers nicht drauf sein wird und du somit aus ca 20 - 30 cm Tiefe einsaugst, aber auch dort ist das Wasser doch noch kälter als am Grund


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2020)

OK, von den PE-Bällen habe ich mich jetzt distanziert. Da braucht man 300 Bälle pro Quadratmeter. Wo soll man denn diese Menge im Sommer lagern?!? (Der Sack mit 1000 Bällen ist 1x1x1,5 Meter groß ... davon bräuchte ich 10 Stück!!!)

Habe gerade die Sol+Guard Geo Bubble in 500 my bestellt. 
http://www.pooldoktor.net/shop/sol-guard-geobubble-500my-massanfertigung
Die ist durchsichtig, UV-und Frostbeständig und scheint vernünftig haltbar. 
Dazu sicherheitshalber 20 Meter 800W Teichheizkabel mit Temperaturregler.
https://koi-company.de/technik/heizung/heizkabel/heizband-20m.html
Mehr oder weniger ein plug&play System 

Der Winter kann kommen! 

Werde Fotos vom Einbau hier einstellen und dann berichten, ob es wirkt 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Werde Fotos vom Einbau hier einstellen und dann berichten, ob es wirkt


Mach das. 



Biko schrieb:


> warum Skimmer auf Teillast und BA aus??? Irgendwie käme es mir andersrum logischer vor.


Einzig und allein aus dem Grund, dass das Wasser im tiefen Teil so wenig wie möglich bewegt wird, deshalb auch Teillast.

Edit: 
Ansonsten den Skimmer lassen wie er ist. Da friert nichts ein wenn er in Betrieb ist.
Das Oberteil vom Skimmer abnehmen und die Folie ganz lassen, also kein Loch reinschneiden.


Weiter oben vergessen zu schreiben: Die Einläufe nach oben richten/verlagern.
Somit sollte es dann relativ ruhig am Teichgrund sein.

Falls Du das nicht glaubst, bitte ausprobieren. 
Aber das hat auch schon einmal jemand getestet, gemessen und gepostet.
Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich den Thread irgendwo wiederfinde ... Das war entweder bei Koi-Live oder beim Gehlhaar, weiß nicht mehr. 


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans!
Viel Luft zwischen Folie und Wasser macht viel Sinn Luftaustausch, Dämmung.
Habe mir damals Schwimmer aus Styrudur gebaut und unter die Folie geschoben, vorher hatte ich 75 HT-ROHR unter gebaut aber die verformen sich mit der Zeit und bei Regen. 
Für Luftaustausch sorgen die 2 Brücken, also lüften 1mal am Tag ist nicht verkehrt. 
Im Frühjahr wenn die Sonne es gut meint waren fast 30° unter der Folie trotz erweiterte Belüftung.
Ich fand der Start in die Saison war besser als ohne Abdeckung. 
Mit Schneelast sind die Erfahrungen mau, der Fall ist hier nicht eingetreten. 

Teich wird mit 2 Pumpen gefahren, eine davon läuft auf 2/3 Skimmer so kann sie das wärmere Oberflächen Wasser ansaugen und mischen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die Einläufe nach oben richten/verlagern.
> Somit sollte es dann relativ ruhig am Teichgrund sein.


Doch, das glaube ich dir schon! 
Während der letzten Jahre hatte ich meine Filteranlage im Winter immer stillgelegt. Erst heuer mit neuer Anlage und Koibesatz werde ich sie erstmals durchlaufen lassen. Somit bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Werde also nur die Skimmerpumpe laufen lassen und nicht vom Boden absaugen. Dann geht es sich auch aus, dass ich den Rücklauf in die Tiefzone schließe. 
@samorai : ich habe noch einige Styroporplatten von der Wärmedämmung meiner Filterhütte übrig. Da könnte ich etwas unterlegen und für Luftaustausch sorgen. 
Werde auch ein Loch mit etwa 50cm Durchmesser in die Folie schneiden, um hin und wieder ein wenig zu füttern. 
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich fand der Start in die Saison war besser als ohne Abdeckung.


Das erhoffe ich mir auch!

Was meint ihr, auf welche Temperatur sollte ich den Teich im Winter maximal abkühlen lassen? Ich hätte so an 8 Grad gedacht, allerdings beziehe ich mich da nur auf das Buch von Sandra Lechleiter. 
Ich weiß, dass es dazu hier im Forum geteilte Meinungen gibt. Die Frage die sich stellt ist, welche Temperatur ist den Koi im Winter zuträglich aber fährt ihren Stoffwechsel nicht unnötig in die Höhe und kostet sie somit mehr Energie. Aus meiner (!) Sicht wären da Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 10 Grad optimal. Was meint ihr?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (29. Sep. 2020)

Moin Hans-Christian,



Biko schrieb:


> Sicht wären da Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 10 Grad optimal. Was meint ihr?


Ich denke auch, dass Du damit nichts falsch machst, nur unter 5°C wäre kritisch und nicht zu empfehlen.
Meine Koi überwintern etwa bei 7-8°C, kommt aber hier auch auf den Winter an, denn der letzte war ziemlich mau.
Da habe ich den Filter durchlaufen lassen und auch einmal die Woche Sinkfutter verfüttert, dafür waren die Koi noch zu "aktiv". 
Bei meiner Teichoberfläche lässt sich nur sehr schlecht eine Abdeckung montieren; nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2020)

Styropor zieht Wasser, Styrudur nicht.


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Styropor zieht Wasser, Styrudur nicht.


Da hast du Recht, ich dachte nur wegen einem Schwimmkörper der ohnedies nur einige Wochen oder Monate im Wasser bleibt wäre dies egal und Styropor habe ich noch größere Mengen herumliegen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, ich dachte nur wegen einem Schwimmkörper der ohnedies nur einige Wochen oder Monate im Wasser bleibt wäre dies egal und Styropor habe ich noch größere Mengen herumliegen.


Das Problem ist nicht das Wasserziehen an sich sondern der Frost der dann uU dazu führt das die Kügelchen sich lösen und von den Fischen gefressen werden.
Zum Thema Temperatur.
Da ist die eigentliche Temperatur egal sofern über Minimum 4°, es sollten nur die Schwankungen so gering wie möglich ausfallen.


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2020)

Er schreibt schon wieder Styropor. 
Nein Styrudur. 
Das ist Wasser abweisend und hat keine Kugeln. 
Mano!


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Er schreibt schon wieder Styropor.



ja, weil ich davon noch einiges rumliegen habe.

aber ich hab schon verstanden...


----------



## Biko (15. Jan. 2021)

Zwei Wochen Dauerfrost haben auch hier die Teichtemperaturen etwas gedrückt. Heute Morgen war der niedrigste Wert dieses Winters zu messen: 4,0 Grad
Aktuell kann ich die Temperatur aber immer noch mit der Frischwasserzufuhr leicht über der 4-Grad-Grenze halten (läuft gerade, wie man am Foto sieht ).
*Die Teichabdeckung macht ihren Job also sehr gut!*like

Irgendwie freue ich mich ja schon darauf, endlich mal meine heuer erst installierte Heizung anzuwerfen, aber das passiert erst, wenn der Teich unter 4 Grad hat. Zumindest 2-3 Tage mit Heizung bei richtig kalten Außentemperaturen (unter -10) würde mich schon interessieren, denn bisher ist sie ja nur einmal kurz im Probebetrieb gelaufen.
  
PS: die Peaks kommen daher, dass das Frischwasser über die Filteranlage eingespeist wird und dort gleich am Vorlauf der Temperaturfühler hängt.


----------



## DbSam (15. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

zum PS:
Ich verstehe was Du meinst, bei mir ist die Anordnung genauso.
Trotz allem bleiben noch die von mir blau markierten Peaks übrig:
  

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle vielleicht versuchen die Zufuhr vom Frischwasser zu strecken, damit die Schwankungen nicht so groß sind.
Also ähnlich wie bei einer Fußbodenheizung, mit weniger aber stetiger Wärmezufuhr.

Bei mir habe ich das so gelöst, dass, im Falle der Aktivierung der Wasserheizung, dann aller 15 Minuten nur eine bestimmte Menge Wasser ab- bzw. zugeführt wird:
Die Mengen können für die Temperaturbereiche festgelegt werden. Diesen Winter habe ich die Temperaturbereich auf <2°C, <2,5°C und <3°C festgelegt.
 

Hier noch der im obigen Bild grün markierte "Winter & TWW"-Baustein:
 
Zur Sicherheit wird die jeweilige mengengesteuerte Deaktivierung noch durch eine zeitliche begrenzt/überschrieben ...
Die TWW- und 'Heizungs'-Funktion des Bausteins können unabhängig voneinander aktiviert werden, aber abhängig von der Wassertemperatur ist nur eine aktiv.


Ansonsten ist es bei mir so, dass immer abgepumpt wird.
Um die Zuführung kümmert sich dann die Pegelsteuerung.


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (15. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Carsten, diese Peaks sind ja bestimmt nur deshalb so ausgeprägt, weil Hans-Christian direkt nach der Einspeisung des Frischwassers seinen Temperatursensor montiert hat. So habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden:


Biko schrieb:


> die Peaks kommen daher, dass das Frischwasser über die Filteranlage eingespeist wird und dort gleich am Vorlauf der Temperaturfühler hängt.


Im Teich, beziehungsweise bei den Fischen, ist dieser Peak bestimmt nicht mehr so messbar. Da mache ich mir um die Gesundheit der Koi jedenfalls keine Gedanken.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (15. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Peter,

die Spitzen kenne ich, die Anordnung 'Wasserzufuhr und gleich danach der Sensor' ist doch bei mir genauso.

Aber schau Dir doch bitte die Temperaturkurve mit meinen in blau hinzugefügten Markierungen noch einmal an.
Diese Markierungen zeigen die Temperaturerhöhung durch die Wasserzuführung.
Laut der Skala liegt diese Erhöhung irgendwo zwischen 0,7 und 0,9°C.

Nicht besonders schlimm, ich würde aber trotzdem versuchen die Kurve zu glätten.
Die Technik für automatisierte Zuführung ist doch schon vorhanden.
... man könnte diese vielleicht nur etwas besser steuern. 

Schau Dir mal in diesem Beitrag den Verlauf der Wassertemperatur an, dort ist ein schönes langgestrecktes Diagramm drin.
Trotz größerer Außentemperaturschwankung bleibt die Wassertemp. durch die regelmäßige Zuführung relativ glatt.


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (15. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die Technik für automatisierte Zuführung ist doch schon vorhanden.
> ... man könnte diese vielleicht nur etwas besser steuern.


Carsten, ich zeige dir mal meine Technik für die "automatisierte" Zuführung im Winter:
  


Im Sommer läuft das über einen Bewässerungscomputer von Gardena, den muss ich aber im Winter wegen Frostgefahr demontieren. So bleibt nur der mittels Heizkabel gewärmte Brunnenausgang und ein Schlauch der täglich manuell angeschlossen und nach Benützung entleert wird.

Leider habe ich nicht die ausgeklügelte Technik, die du hast - dafür fehlen mir die elektrotechnischen Kenntnisse... aber wie in einem früheren Thread beschrieben, hoffe ich da auf meinen Sohn, der gerade die HTL besucht . Das könnte ein Projekt für den kommenden Sommer werden. 

Die im Teich nachweisbaren Temperaturschwankungen belaufen sich - je nach Ausgangstemperatur - auf 0,4 bis 0,7 Grad. Ich denke, das ist zu vernachlässigen, auch wenn deine Temperaturkurve natürlich besser aussieht. 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (15. Jan. 2021)

Verzeih mir bitte, aber jetzt muss ich auch ganz herzhaft lachen - aber eher über mich:
lol

Ja, so was aber auch ...

Dann 'Hut ab', die zeitliche Folge der Zuführung sah in Deinem Diagramm auf den ersten Blick so gleichmäßig aus, da bin ich von einer Automatik ausgegangen.
Für eine solche Regelmäßigkeit wäre ich nicht konsequent genug.
(Gut, wenn man sich das Diagramm nun noch einmal ganz genau anschaut, dann erkennt man doch ein paar unterschiedliche Uhrzeiten. 
Zumindest warst Du gestern etwas später dran, dafür heute früher. Da hatte ich vorhin nicht so drauf geachtet.  )

Der eigentliche Gedanke dahinter ist der, dass in der Natur im Normalfall das Frischwasser immer stetig zuläuft und es somit zu keinen größeren Temperatursprüngen in kurzer Zeit kommt. Das galt es nachzubilden.

Ebenso sollte auch verhindert werden, dass sich die Fische am spürbar warmen Zufluss sammeln, welcher dann wieder für einen längeren Zeitraum x versiegt.
Bei kurzen Zulaufzeiten vermischt sich das Wasser eher wieder, dass bekommen die dann gar nicht mit ...


VG Carsten

PS:

Sieht aus, als ob Du dort Deinen Brunnenschacht hast ...
Da könnte man doch die nötige Technik mit relativ wenig Aufwand im Schacht verstecken.
Noch eine automatische Entwässerung dazu und fertsch.
(Das würde sich - ganz ohne 'Hightech' - auch mit einer Zeitschaltuhr und zwei automatischen Ventilen (eins stromlos geschlossen, das andere offen)  realisieren lassen und das Heizkabel könnte auch entfallen ...)


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Carsten, ich zeige dir mal meine Technik für die "automatisierte" Zuführung im Winter:



Damit bist du nicht allein 
Solch eine Schaltzeichnung von Carsten sind auch für mich "Boehmische Dörfer"


----------



## DbSam (15. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Solch eine Schaltzeichnung von Carsten sind auch für mich "Boehmische Dörfer"



Und dabei habe ich mir solche Mühe gegeben, diese wenigstens ein bissel übersichtlich zu gestalten ...

VG Carsten

PS:
... aber eigentlich nur wegen dem Mann meiner Frau, weil der immer alles vergisst.
Kaum sind ein, zwei Wochen um, schon muss man der alten Plinse den Schaltplan wieder komplett erklären. 
lol


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2021)

Carsten, ich werde dieses Böhmische Dorf einfach meinem Sohnemann in die Hand drücken, in der Hoffnung, dass er deine Ausführung lesen kann. 
Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Knipser (17. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Teich ist halb zugewuchert mit winterharter __ Wasserkresse, die auch etwas gegen Wärmeverlust schützt. Licht und etwas zu Heizen hält sie sogar etwas am Wachsen - bei Frost wohl nicht. Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## Biko (18. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Licht und etwas zu Heizen hält sie sogar etwas am Wachsen


Bei mir wächst das Pfenningkraut auch bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur unter der Noppenfolie weiter, wenn auch nur sehr langsam.


----------



## Biko (4. Feb. 2021)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update mit meinem versprochenen Bericht zur Teichabdeckung:

Wie berichtet habe ich mich letzen Endes für eine spezielle Noppenfolie (GeoBubble) entschieden und diese passgenau auf den Teich zugeschnitten inklusive  kleiner Randzone für den Gasaustausch. Diese liegt nun seit etwa Weihnachten direkt auf dem Wasser.
Heute war der erste richtig sonnige Tag an dem die Sonne direkt auf die Folie scheinen konnte und die Folie hat 30.000l bei 10 Grad Lufttemperatur binnen 5 Stunden um 0,6 Grad erwärmt (in 1,5m Tiefe gemessen). Auf dem Diagramm sieht man schön, wie die Wasseroberfläche unter der Folie erwärmt wird und danach vom Skimmer abgesaugt wird und durch den Filter läuft. In 1,5m Tiefe steigt so sehr langsam die Temperatur von 5,2 auf 5,8 Grad. 
  
Ich kann zwar die Wärmeleistung nicht physikalisch berechnen, aber 30.000l binnen 5 Stunden bei immer noch sehr flachem Sonnenstand (Anfang Februar) um mehr als ein halbes Grad zu erwärmen, finde ich ganz gut. Wohlgemerkt bei dauerhafter Umwälzung.

Mein Fazit nach knapp 8 Wochen Folienabdeckung:

der Teich ist trotz langer Dauerfrostperiode mit tw. weit unter -10 Grad niemals unter 4,0 Grad gefallen. Dies ist aber auch der regelmäßigen Zufuhr von Frischwasser zuzuschreiben.
die extra vorbereitetet Teichheizung (gedacht als "Frostschutz") musste ich kein einziges Mal anwerfen
Eine durchgehende Eisdecke hat sich nie gebildet. Dies ist vermutlich der dauerhaften Umwälzung geschuldet.
Die Folie ist auch bei Winterstürmen fest auf dem Wasser liegen geblieben.
Bei starkem Schneefall ist dieser manchmal tagelang auf der Folie liegen geblieben
optisch konnte ich mich letztendlich ganz gut mit der Abdeckung arrangieren. Von einiger Entfernung sieht sie aus wie eine Eisdecke. Wenn der Schnee darauf lag, war sie ohnedies nicht sichtbar.
was ich jedoch sehr vermisse, ist der Blick auf meine Fische. Allerdings wäre mir dieser bei abgeschalteter Filteranlage und in der Folge dauerhafter Eisdecke auch verwehrt geblieben. (In den vergangenen Jahren ohne Abdeckung und abgeschalteter Pumpe hatte ich immer etliche Wochen lang eine geschlossene Eisdecke)
Sobald die Dauerfrostperioden vorbei sind und sich tagsüber stabil Werte von +5 Grad oder mehr einstellen, kommt die Folie wieder weg. Dazu lässt sie sich sehr einfach zusammenrollen und platzsparend verstauen. Momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass es Mitte/Ende Februar soweit sein wird. Dann war die Folie 10-12 Wochen am Teich.
Alle Bedenken hinsichtlich fehlendem Gasaustausch, mangelnder Isolationswirkung oder schlechter Sturmfestigkeit kann ich getrost ad acta legen.
Letztendlich bin ich mit dieser Variante bei meinen Gegebenheiten sehr zufrieden und werde die nächsten Winter ebenso verfahren.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Biko!
Wenn die Folie direkt auf dem Teich liegt, mußt du dir auch bewusst sein falls ein Strom Ausfall dich ereilt, dann entweder Vorkehrungen treffen oder Folie sofort runter. 

Ich denke aber du hast dich darüber ausgiebig informiert.


----------



## Biko (4. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Strom Ausfall


Ja das ist Sommer wie Winter ein heikles Thema bei gut besetzten Koiteichen. Bei einem Stromausfall sind die meisten Koiteche aufgrund eines möglichen O2 Mangels in Gefahr. 
Ein Notstromaggregat habe ich - wie vermutlich die meisten - nicht. Aber ich würde bei Abwesenheit einen Stromausfall aufgrund der fehlenden Sensordaten am Handy merken. 
Konkret bei der Folie im Winter denke ich allerdings, dass eine Eisdecke das selbe Risiko birgt. Die offenen Ranbereiche, an denen die Folie nicht abdeckt, sind mindestens ebenso groß wie eine künstlich geschaffene Stelle rund um einen Eisfreihalter. Die Wassertemperaturen sind ähnlich niedrig und die Fische sehr ruhig.


----------



## Biko (22. Feb. 2021)

Heute war es soweit! Nach genau 8 Wochen habe ich die Abdeckfolie wieder abgenommen, gereinigt und im Schuppen verstaut. Der Teich hat mittlerweile schon 7 Grad und für die kommenden Tage sind frühlingshafte Temperaturen vorhergesagt.
Meine Koi sind allesamt wohlauf und schwimmen schon munter herum und freuen sich über ein paar Körner Winter Futter. Endlich wieder freier Blick auf die Kerlchen!
Mein Fazit nach einem teilweise sehr frostigen Winter mit der Abdeckfolie ist absolut positiv. Die Wasser Temperatur sank zu keiner Zeit unter 4 Grad - bei laufender Filteranlage. Keine Probleme mit Sauerstoff oder Faulgasen. Absolut Sturm- und Schneelastsicher. Über den Sommer leicht zu verstauen ohne viel Platz zu verbrauchen.  Ich bin zufrieden!
Hier noch ein paar Impressionen unmittelbar beim / nach dem abdecken.


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2021)

Ja das sieht top aus .
Wuerdest du die Folie bei einem folgenden Kälte Einbruch noch einmal rüber ziehen, um die Temperatur zu halten?


----------



## Biko (22. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wuerdest du die Folie bei einem folgenden Kälte Einbruch noch einmal rüber ziehen, um die Temperatur zu halten?


Wenn es nochmals mehrere Tage wirklich frostig werden sollte, dann ja. Ist in weniger als 20 Minuten erledigt.
Aber ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht mehr notwendig wird.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

welche Maße hat den die Folie?
Für meinen Naturnahmen Teich bekomme ich irgendwie keine.
Hast du einen Anbieter gefunden der auch sehr große Folien hat.

Was für Temperaturen hattest du den ohne die Folie?

Wie Mist du die Temperatur bei 1,5m Tiefe?

Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Norden


----------



## Biko (22. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> welche Maße hat den die Folie?


Ich habe sie in 9x4m geordert. 


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Anbieter gefunden der auch sehr große Folien hat.


Ja, sieht weiter vorne in diesem Thread. Dort kann man beliebig große Folien bestellen. Sie werden entsprechend geschweißt. 


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wie Mist du die Temperatur bei 1,5m Tiefe?


Mittels Kabelsonde, die direkt vom Sender senkrecht in den Teich geht. (Siehe Foto) Das Kabel ist exakt 1,5 m lang und ich habe den Fühler in einem umgedrehten Tontopf hängen. 
Wie die Temperaturen in den vergangenen Wintern war, kann ich nicht sagen, das habe ich nicht gemessen. 
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Feb. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos.


----------

